# Munchkin: the quest for cake



## Vergil (Sep 12, 2009)

OOC with rules etc: Yoshitomo Kameda

Players:

Kunoichirules : Anita lone warrior
Muk: otter11
Martryn: Ralph the Muskrat


Okay so you find yourself in the dungeon with the promise of cake. Very nice cake. The Cake God speaks to you, you instantly know who it is. (he's rather famous in these parts you see). He tells you that he has made a cake that he wants one of you to try but fears that it is so delicious that if you are to eat it as you are now that you will explode in a burst of balloons and silly string. You must defeat monsters and fortify your inner self and reach the 10th level of cake-fu (a mystical cake martial art) to be able to eat the said delicacy. First one to 10 wins!

You have a rucksack that is always with you (if you try and leave it, it follows you around and makes sad whiny noises) and you find various items in it. You are alone but for some reason you know about other people/animals/animal people in different rooms and you know you can talk to them and give them items, or even affect their chances of winning. A door is infront of you, you begin to make preperations for your quest.

The dungeon is painted a nice floral pink with calming elevator music playing in the back ground


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2009)

Otter11 will equip his panty hose of giant strength and the flaming armor.

He's ready for some seafood challenges and wants his cake.

((how was it when you want to ready an 1 time use item? do i equip that or is it that i wield it? I'll pm you with more detail))


----------



## Kuno (Sep 13, 2009)

Anita will wear her +3 bonus armor and become the elf race.  She will head for the door to find the cake.



((Hope that's right...))


----------



## martryn (Sep 13, 2009)

Ralph and his trusty hireling scurry into the dungeon.  He lets out a war cry:
"Click chirp chirpity!"

"What the hell are you even saying?" Bob the hireling inquires. 

Ralph, not really speaking the common tongue that well, can only look back at chirp.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 14, 2009)

If you want to throw down any curses or modifiers do so now

Name: Anita Lone Warrior
Lvl: 1
Gender: female
Race: Elf (+1 to run away. Goes up 1 lvl for every monster she helps someone kill)
Class: You have no class
Bonus: +3 Mithril Amor (Big, not usable by wizrd, Armor, 600gold)
Total level: 4

Anita opens the door and enters. She finds...

*A Dwarf race card.* 
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack). 

((If you want to change your race then you have to discard the Elf race card. If you want to save this dwarf race card then stick it in your rucksack, you can change at any time, except during combat. If you don't want it at all just discard it))

(Since you didn't draw a monster you can either fight a monster from your rucksack if you have one, or loot the room - in which case I shall pm you your item which will go in your rucksack or discarded)

____________________________________

Name: Otter11
Lvl: 1
Gender: Male
Race: human (for the purposes of the game)
Class: you have no class
Bonus: +3 pantyhose of giant strength (not usable by warrior, 600gp)
+2 Flaming armor (armor, 400gp)
Total lvl: 6

Otter11 somehhow manages to open the door. He finds....

*A monster! *Combat!
Lvl: 4
Undead Horse
+5 against dwarves
Bad stuff (if you fail to run away): kicks, bites and smells awful. Lose 2 levels

Treasures: 2

((You can choose to fight it or run away, refrain from saying you've won until others have had a chance to interfere , feel free to roleplay the other stuff though.))

__________________________

Name: Ralph the Muskrat
Lvl: 1
Gender: Male
Race: human (for the purposes of the game)
Class: you have no class
Bonus: Hireling (Bob): (allows ralph to carry and use one extra big item. Will not _fight_ for him
Total lvl: 1

Ralph, with the help of Bob, opens the door and finds....

*A class card: Wizard*
Flight spell: you may discard up to 3 cards while running away, each one gives you a +1 bonus to flee
Charm spell: You may discard your entire hand to charm a single Monster instead of fighting it. Discard the monster and take its treasure but don't gain levels. If there are other monsters in the combat, fight them normally.

((You may also loot the room or fight a monster from your rucksack if you have one.))


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2009)

Otter 11 will fight the horse. It looks like an even match for now.

(Is that how it is done?)


----------



## Vergil (Sep 14, 2009)

(Yeah that's fine - though you are beating it by 2, you can be a bit more descriptive if you like. It's an undead horse vs an otter in pantyhose and flaming armor lol)


----------



## Kuno (Sep 14, 2009)

Anita will put the dwarf card in her rucksack and loot the room.


----------



## martryn (Sep 14, 2009)

Ralph will discover his new powers of wizardry and use them to magically converse with Bob.  

"Large-creature-that-smells-of-cheese-and-follows-me-for-no-reason:
Where is the tasty crayfish cake?"

Bob looks around confused.  "The what?  I thought we were looking for gold.  How are you going to pay me?"

Just then, while _looking for trouble_, Ralph stumbled across a Level 1 Maul Rat!  Using his new found powers of wizardry, he will charm the Rat (discarding the curse and Yuppie Water).  
"Chirpity squeak click squeaky!"

The Maul Rat, finding another member of the Order _Rodentia_ instead of a proper adventurer, and coerced through the use of Ralph's new found magic, is convinced he must instead help the brave, young muskrat by handing over his life savings.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 14, 2009)

LMAO - love it Martryn. OK since no one is interfering, we shall continue.

Otter11. you beat the undead horse and you get two treasures! They'll be pm'd to you. You go up to level 2! 

Anita: You decide to loot the room. Your item will be pm'd to you

Ralph: You charmed the rat with wizardry so your treasure has been pm'd.

Equip yourself, discard, trade, power up etc and we shall enter the next door


----------



## martryn (Sep 14, 2009)

Ralph pockets his item and finishes his pond water tea with the giant, hammer-wielding rat, and steels himself to enter the next room.  

Bob, meanwhile, looks frantically for the exit of the dungeon as he's realized his folly of pairing up with the marshwater rodent.  Unfortunately, the way back has magically evaporated, and now Bob's only hope is in his diminutive boss.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 14, 2009)

Anita will put the item in her rucksack.  “On to the next door and the cake!”  she screams into the empty room.  She reels a little from the echo and charges for the door.


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2009)

Otter11 will use Mutilate the bodies on himself, he goes up another level .

And the rest stays the same for now.

He'll jump on the carcass of the dead horse, maybe even pretend to ride on it


----------



## Vergil (Sep 15, 2009)

(I wish I could show you the pics on the cards..)

*Name: Ralph the Muskrat*
Lvl: 1
Gender: Male
Race: human (for the purposes of the game)
Class: Wizard: Flight spell: you may discard up to 3 cards while running away, each one gives you a +1 bonus to flee
Charm spell: You may discard your entire hand to charm a single Monster instead of fighting it. Discard the monster and take its treasure but don't gain levels. If there are other monsters in the combat, fight them normally.
Bonus: Hireling (Bob): Hireling
Follows you around and carries things for you. Allows you to carry and use one extra big item. Will not fight for you.
*Total lvl: 1*


Ralph opens the door to find.....

*A Monster!*

Level 4
Harpies (pic is harpies....playing harps)
They resist Magic, +5 against Wizards 
Bad stuff: Their music is really really bad. Lose 2 levels
*Total lvl 9*
Treasures : 2

__________________________________


*Name: Anita Lone Warrior*
Lvl: 1
Gender: female
Race: Elf (+1 to run away. Goes up 1 lvl for every monster she helps someone kill)
Class: You have no class
Bonus: +3 Mithril Amor (Big, not usable by wizrd, Armor, 600gold)
*Total level: 4*

Anita charges to the door bursting through to find...

*A Curse!*

Malign Mirror (pic of skeleton holding a mirror)
You are cursed! In your next fight (only) you may not get any bonuses from items other than armor. A wishing ring, used before the next fight will lift the curse.

(You can look for trouble or loot the room if you wish - you have a skeleton with a mirror following you around until your next battle though)
_________________

*Name: Otter11*
Lvl: 3
Gender: Male
Race: human (for the purposes of the game)
Class: you have no class
Bonus:
 +3 pantyhose of giant strength (not usable by warrior, 600gp)
+2 Flaming armor (armor, 400gp)

*Total lvl: 8*

Before Otter11 goes through the door, he mutilates the bodies. He's covered in dead horse guts. Ruthlessness is part of Cake-fu. He shines brightly and there is a fanfare of trumpets as he goes up a level. He then opens the door to find....

*A Dwarf race card.*
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).

(Either stick it in your rucksack or use it. You can now look for trouble by playing a monster from your hand or loot the room)


----------



## Muk (Sep 15, 2009)

"Hey Raph, want me to help you with the Harpies? I only want all the treasure in exchange." Otter 11 says over the ultra awesome communication thing.

If nothing else Otter 11 will loot the room for shinies. The dwarf card goes into his rucksack.


----------



## martryn (Sep 15, 2009)

> "Hey Raph, want me to help you with the Harpies? I only want all the treasure in exchange." Otter 11 says over the ultra awesome communication thing.



Ralph is going to use his *Loaded Dice* to fuel his charm spell for the treasures of the Harpies.  Not really concerned with going up levels, Ralph knows that the soothing music will placate the beast within him.  

Bob the hireling is dumbstruck.  He doesn't really seem to know what's going on.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 16, 2009)

Her eyes widening at the skeleton Anita begins to scream and run around the room.  The skeleton followed her everywhere not fazed by her continuous screams.  Eventually she will get to worn out to scream any more and just loot the room.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 16, 2009)

((I don't know if mart read the OOC or not but I vm'd him - I'll just give you your loot via pm, if he hasn't responded by tomorrow then I'll have him lose the battle and the bad stuff happen - which doesn't actually effect him.))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 17, 2009)

((OK I'll give martryn until the time it takes the rest of you to decide what you want to do with your new items, after that the bad stuff will happen and the two of you go through the door.))


----------



## martryn (Sep 17, 2009)

Fuck it, let the bad shit happen.  Muskrats get no love.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 17, 2009)

The harpies circle around Ralph and play really really bad music. Ralph however just looks at them curiously and adjusts his wizard hat. There is a silence between the harpies and ralph as they look at each other. Neither can do anything to the other and settle on a game of rock, paper scissors. Ralph wins and the harpies let him move on towards the next door. 

Bob however is dazed from the bad music, and walking towards the door he walks into a wall.


----------



## martryn (Sep 17, 2009)

Ralph will take this opportunity to bite Bob really hard.  Cause Bob's a jerk.  Then he'll pretend like it didn't happen so Bob won't leave him.


----------



## Muk (Sep 17, 2009)

Otter11 will use his dwarf card and become Dwarf11 .

Then he'll put the rest of his items into his backpack.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 18, 2009)

Anita will put the item in her rucksack.  As she turns to do this she again catches sight of the skeleton.  After several more moments of running around screaming accompanied by her hiding behind rocks, crates, and anything else she deems good enough cover, the skeleton is still standing quietly behind her.  Eventually her shoulders slump in defeat as she heads for the door.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 18, 2009)

The three heroes (sort of) head towards the doors.

Ralph opens the door to find...

A Curse!

Lose one small item. (choose one small item to discard. Any item that is not designated "big" is small. If you don't have any such items ignore and discard this card)


Otter11 opens the door to find....

Race card: 
Elf (+1 to run away. Goes up 1 lvl for every monster he helps someone kill)

Anita opens the door to find...

A monster!

Gelatinous Octahedron
Lvl: 2
+1 to run away
bad stuff: if you fail to run away you must drop all your big items
treasures: 1


----------



## martryn (Sep 18, 2009)

Ralph finds nothing!  And so decides to search the room further.


----------



## Muk (Sep 18, 2009)

Now a dwarf he'll use a curse item on Anita.

"Change Sex!!!!"

Then he'll put the elf card in his backpack and search the room for more loot.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 19, 2009)

Anita suddenly gets hit by lightning. Anita is thrown back amazed that she is alive, but something feels different. The skeleton who is holding a mirror shows anita the image of her self.

Anita is now a man. The shock is so great that it gives her a -5 for the fight against the gelationous octahedron. 

You need 4 to beat it


----------



## Kuno (Sep 20, 2009)

Anita screams at the vision in the mirror and begins to shake as she looks down the front of her pants.  What she sees is so horrifying that she almost faints.  At that visage and the gelatinous mass behind she freaks out and tries to runaway.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 22, 2009)

((sorry!))

Ralph and otter11 loot their rooms.

Anita tries to run away:

(Rolled a 5, +1 to run away = 6.) Success!

The curse of the maligned mirror is also lifted (the skeleton disappears), as is the -5 due to the sex change for your next battle (but you are still a guy!).


----------



## martryn (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm going to retain my awesome new power for later use.


----------



## Muk (Sep 22, 2009)

The items go into my bakpack and then Otter 11, though still a dwarf now continues on.

He wants his cake


----------



## Vergil (Sep 22, 2009)

The three cake enthusiasts go through their doors:

*Ralph*

Ralph finds...

A Monster!

level 20 

Plutonium Dragon
Will not pursue anyone of lvl 5 or below (you can still fight it if you want )
Bad stuff: you are roasted and eaten

2 levels

5 treasures

(If you do want to fight it....then you need 20 to win )

*Otter11*

opens the door and finds...

level 14
Insurance salesman
Your level does not count. Fight him only with your bonuses!
Bad stuff: You buy insurance. Lose 1000 gold pieces worth of items. If you don't have that much lose all you have

4 treasures

((Your bonuses give you 5, meaning you need 10 to win))

*Anita*

Opens the door and finds..

Curse!
Change race

If you have no race now this curse has no effect. Otherwise, go back through the discard pile, starting with the top. The first race you come to replaces your current race card. If you go through the discards without finding a race card you just lose your own race.

((You lose your race as none have been discarded))


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2009)

Otter 11 doesn't want to buy Insurance. They always trick you. He'll run away.


----------



## martryn (Sep 23, 2009)

Ralph will throw a curse at the dragon, charming it, hoping that he can then get a piggy back ride.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 24, 2009)

Anita sighs deeply as she looks at her once again human form then shivers when he realizes he is still a man.  He then heads for the door glancing around to see if there is any loot.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 24, 2009)

*Otter11*

Otter 11 attemmpts to flee from the insurance salesman

Rolls a 5, you lucky marsupial! Success.

*Ralph*

Once again uses his magic powers to successfully charm the plutonium dragon, who gives him all 5 treasures! And a piggybackride.

*Anita*

Is getting good at looting rooms!


----------



## martryn (Sep 24, 2009)

Ralph is going to take advantage of this and spend a great deal of time parading around the room.  As payment for the treasure, the dragon has Ralph's permission to eat part of Bob the Hireling.  Not all of Bob, but only part.  Maybe his left arm, since Hirelings can carry shit with one hand.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 25, 2009)

The cake god shall assume that you are ready to continue and don't need to equip\curse etc and will shortly use his cake powers to push you to the next door


----------



## martryn (Sep 25, 2009)

> The cake god shall assume that you are ready to continue and don't need to equip\curse etc and will shortly use his cake powers to push you to the next door



Fuck that.  While Ralph is sitting there on his dragon, he is going to direct the dragon to a small anthill and have him breathe fire on it, incinerating like a billion ants.  I think a billion is enough kills for Ralph to go up at least one level.  

Then Ralph will hop off the dragon, take the dragon's loot, and say goodbye, wielding his awesome new Gentlemen's Club.  Ralph will use the power of the Club to magic back the missing arm of Bob the Hireling, who is passed out in a pool of his own blood.  Then Ralph will rub his moist muskrat body against Bob to awaken him. 

Once awake, Ralph will use his minor charming spells to make Bob forget his trauma. 

"Wha- what just happened?  Where'd all this blood come from?  Holy fuck!  It's a dragon!" Bob exclaims, not remembering the last half hour.  

"Chirp squeak cheep."  Ralph nudges a fucking tuba toward Bob, glowers, and points.  And Bob best pick up the Tuba of Charm and play a fucking tune, for if he won't, Ralph will charm his ass to.  

The other two items will go in Bob's massive backpack, on top of the week's rations that he's carrying, mainly dead fish.  At least they should be dead by now. 

Once Bob strikes up a marching tune on the tuba, Ralph is ready to proceed.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 25, 2009)

Anita sighs as she pulls out the dwarf card.  Using it she looks down at herself.  "I go from a pretty elf woman to...to...a dwarf man..."  He sighs discarding the stoned golem before heading for the door.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 25, 2009)

((I'll give Muk until tomorrow morning and then move on))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2009)

Ralph


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lvl: 2
Gender: Male
Race: human (for the purposes of the game)
Class: Wizard: Flight spell: you may discard up to 3 cards while running away, each one gives you a +1 bonus to flee
Charm spell: You may discard your entire hand to charm a single Monster instead of fighting it. Discard the monster and take its treasure but don't gain levels. If there are other monsters in the combat, fight them normally.
Bonus: Hireling (Bob): Hireling
Follows you around and carries things for you. Allows you to carry and use one extra big item. Will not fight for you.
Tuba of charm
+1 to run away
1 hand
Big
300gp
Gentleman's club 
(usable by males only, or sex changed females)
+3 bonus
1 hand
400gp

Total lvl: 5




Opens the next door to find

A monster!

level 14
Unspeakably awful indescribable horror
(+4 against warriors)
Bad stuff: unspeakably awful death for anyone but a wizard. A wizard merely loses his powers - discard your wizard class
4 treasures

Anita


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lvl: 1
Gender: male
Race: A Dwarf race card. 
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: You have no class
Bonus: +3 Mithril Amor (Big, not usable by wizrd, Armor, 600gold)
Total level: 4




opens the door to find...

A monster!

level 6 
Pukachu
(gain an extra level if you defeat it without help or bonuses.)
Bad stuff: projectile vomitting attack! Discard your whole hand (empty your rucksack)
2 treasures

Otter11


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lvl: 3
Gender: Male
Race: A Dwarf race card.
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: you have no class
Bonus:
 +3 pantyhose of giant strength (not usable by warrior, 600gp)
+2 Flaming armor (armor, 400gp)

Total lvl: 8




Opens the door to find...

A monster!

level 16 (undead)
Wight Brothers
Will not pursue anyone of lvl3 or below. Characters of higher levels lose 2 levels, even if they escape.
Bad stuff: you are reduced to level 1
2levels, 4 treasures


((combat-tastic round!))


----------



## martryn (Sep 26, 2009)

((I'm level 2, not level 1.  I totally fucked up that ant hill, remember?  I think you got my total level right, though.))


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol yep will edit that, mustve forgotten to do it. Epic post btw


----------



## martryn (Sep 26, 2009)

Obviously, in the face of this, Ralph will poop all over himself, which would normally be quite disgusting, but because he's a muskrat, comes off as rather cute.  Bob will pass out, the contents of the pack he's carrying spilling out all over the floor.  Slipping and sliding over the puddle of stinking fish, Ralph will scoop up his Transferral Potion and drink it, dragging muskrat diarrhea all over Bob's face.  That's when the poop thing stops being cute.  

Next thing you know, time outside the room stops, and Otter11 finds himself, instead, facing an Unspeakably awful indescribable horror.  Ralph will hide in the pack, taking advantage of his small form.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 26, 2009)

So Otter11 now has 2 monsters thanks to that dastardly muskat!

level 14
Unspeakably awful indescribable horror
(+4 against warriors)
Bad stuff: unspeakably awful death for anyone but a wizard. A wizard merely loses his powers - discard your wizard class
4 treasures

and


level 16 (undead)
Wight Brothers
Will not pursue anyone of lvl3 or below. Characters of higher levels lose 2 levels, even if they escape.
Bad stuff: you are reduced to level 1
2levels, 4 treasures

((But really it's actually only one, unless you're a glutton for punishment))


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2009)

Otter11 does a battle shout and then runs around in circles. When he suddenly see 2 monsters he stops and screams again.

He feints before he tries to run away.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 28, 2009)

Anita will ask the shit covered Ralph for help in battling the Pukachu.  He will give him half the treasures recieved if he helps.  Otherwise he will run away yet again.


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2009)

Ralph will sneak away to offer aid to the odd man/woman/elf/human/dwarf in exchange for one treasure, a bath, and fish eyes. Bob  will remain passed out on the floor.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 28, 2009)

Excellent, the cake God is pleased at the events unfolding before him 

Ralph (and bob) are suddenly transported to Anita's side, whilst still being in the other room using the hyper alternate dimensional let's-do-the-time-warp-agaaain fairy (cake). Ralph can loot the room/go looking for trouble at the same time as helping Anita. Spooky.

Pukachu lvl 6

vs

*Anita (4)*  + *Ralph (5)* = 9

winning by 3!

_________________________________________


*Otter 11*

The Wight brothers ignore the otter, considered to be of too little a threat for them to fight and promptly wander off and leave. Otter11 will now try and run away from the Unspeakably awful indescribable horror.

rolls a 5 (you lucky....) and manages to escape.

((I'll wait for Muk to post or 24hrs before declaring anything))


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2009)

Ralph is totally going to loot the room/rooms/corridors on his way back to where Bob is.


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2009)

Otter 11 after haven run away, run in circle a few more time.

He hopes he pleases the door god that way and thus not have to fight monster too powerful next time around.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 28, 2009)

Ralph and Anita overcome the Pukachu

Anita glows brightly as she gains a level

The treasures that it left behind are:

Magic Missile
Use during any combat
+5 to either side
Usable only once
300gp

Pretty balloons
Us during any combat for distraction
+5 to either side. Usable only once
Usable only once
no value.

_________________________________

I'll open doors once you're happy with discards/equipment etc.


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2009)

Ralph claims the Magic Missile since he's a wizard.  

((I do get to pick first, right?  We didn't specify, the items do about the same thing, just one is not worth anything, and the other is 300 GP))

Ralph will also become a Super Munchkin, or rather he'll discover the potential of becoming a Super Munchkin.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 28, 2009)

((Yeah sure since you helped thats the way it goes unless otherwise agreed. But as far as I know you can only put the Super munchkin card down when you have both classes. The half breed card is different cos you can be half x and half human, with the munchkin card though since you have no class to begin with you can't be a half of nothing  But you can put it back in your rucksack.))

_____________________

Anita opens the door to find...

A monster!
Level 6 Platycore
Resists magic +6 against wizards
Bad stuff: Either discard your whole hand or lose 2 levels
2 treasures

__________________

Ralph opens the door to find..

Half breed (lol)
You may have 2 race cards ad have all the advantages and disadvantages of each. Or you may have one race and have all its advantages and none of iits disadvantages (eg monsters that hate elves will have no bonus against a half elf) lose this card if you lose your race cards

________________

Otter11 opens the door to find...

A cheat!
You may have and use any one item that would be otherwise against the rules. Put this card with that item. Discard it when you lose that item.


----------



## martryn (Sep 28, 2009)

Ralph won't really bother with this junk, then, and these intangible concepts will go into Bob's rucksack.  Bob, by this time, looks awful.  Ralph is going to search around the room for loot.


----------



## Kuno (Sep 30, 2009)

After thanking Ralph and sighing deeply at his choice of treasure he heads for the door.  Upon seeing the creature Anita will use the pretty balloons to distract the Platycore and try and defeat it.


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2009)

Otter11 will use ancient on Anita's monster. +10 to monster level 

Afterwards he'll collect his cheat card.

Then he'll look for more loot in the room.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 2, 2009)

As the monster?s levels go up, he screams like a little girl and attempts to run away.  But, before he actually runs he throws two curses at Otter11.  Lose your armor and lose a level.  His screams can be heard echoing through the hall as he runs.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 2, 2009)

Anita attempts to run away.

The roll is..... a 4! Attempt failed!

The Platycore waddles to Anita and then the monster suddenly finds a potion in front of it. The monster drinks it and suddenly it is an Ancient Platycore. It grows a beard and looks very....ancient. Anita turns and runs. 

Anita trips, falls and stumbles as the ancient platycore grins and pounces on the helpless dwarf man. It then sits besides him and gives him a choice. Either empty your rucksack or get hit with the lose-a-level-hammer twice. (you're at level 2 but you can't go lower than one so you'd only lose 1 level)

____________________________________

Otter11.

As Otter11 is looting the room two dark clouds appear over his head. He gets struck by lightning. twice! 

He opens his eyes to find that his flaming armor is now gone and he is down one level.

Otter11:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Otter11
Lvl: 2
Gender: Male
Race: A Dwarf race card.
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: you have no class
Bonus:
 +3 pantyhose of giant strength (not usable by warrior, 600gp)

Total lvl: 5






(hah! how fun )


----------



## martryn (Oct 2, 2009)

When Ralph has a chance, he's going to spout pointy, yet hairy, elf ears, making him the cutest muskrat on the planet.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 2, 2009)

Name: Ralph the Muskrat

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lvl: 2
Gender: Male
Race: Halfling Elf race card (+1 to run away. Goes up 1 lvl for every monster he helps someone kill)

Class: Wizard: Flight spell: you may discard up to 3 cards while running away, each one gives you a +1 bonus to flee
Charm spell: You may discard your entire hand to charm a single Monster instead of fighting it. Discard the monster and take its treasure but don't gain levels. If there are other monsters in the combat, fight them normally.
Bonus: Hireling (Bob): Hireling
Follows you around and carries things for you. Allows you to carry and use one extra big item. Will not fight for you.

Half breed (ELF)
You may have 2 race cards ad have all the advantages and disadvantages of each. Or you may have one race and have all its advantages and none of its disadvantages (eg monsters that hate elves will have no bonus against a half elf) lose this card if you lose your race cards
Tuba of charm
+1 to run away
1 hand
Big
300gp
Gentleman's club 
(usable by males only, or sex changed females)
+3 bonus
1 hand
400gp

Total lvl: 5




You're now a half elf/half muskrat Wizard  I love this game


----------



## Kuno (Oct 3, 2009)

Anita curls into a tight ball and prepares to be hit with the lose-a-level hammer.  She may now look like a male dwarf but inside she is still a human female, tears begin to fall at her rotten luck as she cringes waiting for the fall of the hammer.  All she can think of is running through the door and the cake.  The wonderful sweet cake that is waiting for her.  An evil smile begins to form.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 3, 2009)

Our heroes continue their adventure!

Ralph opens the door to find...

A monster!

level 10 
Net troll
(He has no special powers and he's really mad about it)
Bad stuff: screws up the game balance by forcing you to let the player(s) of the highest level take any one item (each) from you
3 treasures


_____________________

Otter11 opens the door to find....

A monster!
level 2 
Pit bull
(if you can't defeat it, you may distract it (auto escape) by dropping any wand, pole or staff (fetch fido!)
Bad stuff: fang marks in your but lose 2 levels
1 treasure

______________________

Anita opens the door to find...

A curse! 
Lose one small item 
choose one small item to discard. Any item that is not designated "big" is small

(if you don't have any then ignore the curse.)


----------



## Muk (Oct 3, 2009)

Dwarf 11 will fight his monster. He seems rather confident that he might win, thus he says in a Scottish accent "Hey ho, free bear after the battle for me!"


----------



## martryn (Oct 3, 2009)

Ralph will fire his Magic Missile at the troll.  Realizing that this isn't enough, he'll duplicate it, and himself, and double team the beast, bashing away with his club.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 4, 2009)

*Dwarf11*

Uses the drunken scottish fist, but he drank too much, throws up and scares the dog into submission (its pretty vile puke)

you go up a level and get a treasure!


*Ralph*

Used kage bunshin no jutsu and beat the hell out of the net troll. serves him right too, damn trolls. Ralph goes up a level and gets 3 treasures!


((Ok equip and stuff and we'll go on))


----------



## martryn (Oct 4, 2009)

Ralph will strap on spikes to his knees, having found them on the troll's person (this is harder than it looks, since muskrats really don't have knees).

The other two items he'll toss to Bob, who has since become a mindless zombie slave to Ralph.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 4, 2009)

Anita doesn’t have anything to lose!  He will loot the room before heading for the door.


----------



## Muk (Oct 5, 2009)

Dwarf 11 will discard a curse:

Curse!

Lose the footwear you are wearing

and then is ready for the next door.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 5, 2009)

((As a rule in Munchkin, the person with the lowest level can pick up any cards that have been discarded, as long as they have not been used. So say if Ralph didn't want/lost his spiky knees (through a curse or something) then you couldn't pick it up. But if like in this situuation, the card came from the rucksack and was discarded without having been used then the lowest level can pick it up. - just for the sake of ease I'm assuming kuno picks it up, if she wants to discard it then just let me know.))


The quest continues!

Anita opens the door to find...

A Monster!

Level2 
Large Angry Chicken
(Fried chicken is delicious. Gain an extra level instantly if you defeat it with fire or flame)
Bad stuff: Very painful pecking. Lose 1 level
1 Treasure

____________

Ralph open the door to find....

Warrior class card

Berserking: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat; each one gives you a +1 bonus

You win ties in combat

________________

Dwarf11 opens the door to find...

A Theif Class card

Backstabbing: You may discard a card to backstab another player (-2 in combat). You may only do this once per victim per combat but if two players are fighting a monster together you may back stab each of them.

Theft: You may discard a card to try to steal a small item carried by another player. Roll a die; 4 or more succeeds. Otherwise you get whacked and lose 1 level.


----------



## Muk (Oct 5, 2009)

Dwarf likes what he sees and goes looting the room a little more.

Afterwards he'll equip his thief class, and use his cheat card to equip his shield.


----------



## martryn (Oct 5, 2009)

Now Ralph will abuse super munchkiness.  Having found spiked knee pads and wielding a club instead of a wand, Ralph will become a warrior/wizard.  Then he'll do some thieving too and loot the room.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 5, 2009)

Anita grins at the chicken and points his small finger in the air.  “I’m hungry!”  He then attempts to fight the Large Angry Chicken.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 6, 2009)

Anita battles the large angry chicken. Much like this:

Avenger. <3

at the end the dwarf man Anita comes out victorious. Gains a level and a treasure!


----------



## Kuno (Oct 6, 2009)

Anita runs around the room doing the chicken dance in triumph!!  After a bit she will equip the Hammer of Kneecapping.  He will look around the room for more treasure before strutting to the door.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll assume everyone has finished their turn. pm me if not.

Ralph: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Ralph the Muskrat
Lvl: 3
Gender: Male
Race: Halfling Elf race card (+1 to run away. Goes up 1 lvl for every monster he helps someone kill)

Class: Wizard: Flight spell: you may discard up to 3 cards while running away, each one gives you a +1 bonus to flee

Charm spell: You may discard your entire hand to charm a single Monster instead of fighting it. Discard the monster and take its treasure but don't gain levels. If there are other monsters in the combat, fight them normally.

Super munchkin
You may have 2 class cards and have all advantages and disadvantages of each

Warrior class card
Berserking: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat; each one gives you a +1 bonus
You win ties in combat

Bonus: Hireling (Bob): Hireling
Follows you around and carries things for you. Allows you to carry and use one extra big item. Will not fight for you.

Half breed (ELF)
You may have 2 race cards ad have all the advantages and disadvantages of each. Or you may have one race and have all its advantages and none of its disadvantages (eg monsters that hate elves will have no bonus against a half elf) lose this card if you lose your race cards

Tuba of charm
+1 to run away
1 hand
Big
300gp

Gentleman's club 
(usable by males only, or sex changed females)
+3 bonus
1 hand
400gp

Spiky Knees
+1 bonus
200gp.




Total lvl: 7

Ralph opens the door to find...

Halfling race card
-1 to run away
you may sell one item each turn for double price (other items are at normal price)

_____________________________

Dwarf 11

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lvl: 2
Gender: Male
Race: A Dwarf race card.
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).

Class: A Thief Class card
Backstabbing: You may discard a card to backstab another player (-2 in combat). You may only do this once per victim per combat but if two players are fighting a monster together you may back stab each of them.

Theft: You may discard a card to try to steal a small item carried by another player. Roll a die; 4 or more succeeds. Otherwise you get whacked and lose 1 level.

Bonus:
 +3 pantyhose of giant strength (not usable by warrior, 600gp)


Sheild of Ubiquity
(usable by warrior only A cheat!
You may have and use any one item that would be otherwise against the rules. Put this card with that item. Discard it when you lose that item.)

+4 bonus
1 hand big
600 gp




Total lvl: 9


dwarf11 opens the door to find...

*Illusion*

Play this spell during any combat. Discard any one monster in this combat, along with any cards that have been plyed to modify it, and replace with a monster card from your hand.


_________________________________--

Anita

*Spoiler*: __ 





Name: Anita Lone Warrior
Lvl: 2
Gender: female
Race: A Dwarf race card. 
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).

Class: You have no class

Bonus: +3 Mithril Amor (Big, not usable by wizrd, Armor, 600gold)
+4 Hammer of kneecapping (dwarf only) (1 hand 600gp)



Total level: 9

Anita opens the door to find....

*A cleric class card*

Resurrection: when it is time for you to draw a card face up - basically anytime an item is posted in this thread), you may instead take the top card from the appropriate discard pile. You must then discard one card from your rucksack. (when it's your turn to do so I'll remind you what the top card on the discard pile is)

Turning: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat against an Undead creature (I'll let you know if they are undead) Eac discard gives you a +3 bonus.


----------



## martryn (Oct 6, 2009)

Ralph will become a shorter, hairier version of the muskrat, but will keep his pointy elf ears, becoming a half-elf, half-halfling, and half-muskrat warrior/mage.  

And he'll loot the room further for anything else that might be interesting. 

He'll also take this opportunity to sell his Magic Lamp and go up a level for it.  He'll have to summon the genie out of it first since the genie is really the only one around who can buy the lamp.  Ralph will hang on to the lamp in case he has to sell some more things to the genie.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2009)

Ralph successfully buys his way to level 4! (The cake god is not adverse to bribery)


----------



## Muk (Oct 7, 2009)

dwarf11 will pull out his monster card and fight it himself. then he'll do some frog leg grilling.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 7, 2009)

Dwarf 11 bravely fights the ...

level 2 flying frogs
-1 to run away
bad stuff: they bite lose 2 levels
1 treasure

He is currently soundly beating them by 7.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 8, 2009)

Anita will become a cleric and loot the room.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 8, 2009)

A new cake pursuer has entered the fray!

Name: Sly

Level: 1

Sex: Male
Race: Human
Class: You have no class
Bonuses: None
Total lvl: 1

___________________

Dwarf11 has grilled dem frogs, goes up a level and got a treasure!


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 8, 2009)

Sly looks around, then plays the Hippogriff card, "Ace!" he says with a grin, looking at the creature, then plays his Enraged card, while running around from the chomping and stompinf.  Afterwards he plays his Pollymorph potion.  As the hippogriff flies off as a parrot, Sly uses his Invoke obscure rules.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2009)

Dwarf11 will use his new helmet and then loot the room of the illusion card.

he's ready for the next door.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 8, 2009)

(One request - if when you are equipping yourself if you could specify the card details so the other players know what it entails.)

*Anita *loots the room and finds:

Mate
Another monster appears, of the same level and with all the same bonuses. If the monsters are defeated, draw treasure for each and go up levels for each. If player flees, he is at -1 to run away.

______________

*Ralph* loots the room and finds...

Curse!
Duck of doom
you should know better than to pick up a duck in a dungeon. Lose 2 levels

______________________

*Dwarf11* loots the room and finds...

Illusion
Play this spell during any combat. Discard any one monster in this combat, along with any cards that have been plyed to modify it, and replace with a monster card from your hand.


(I know, I know, I fucked up - I forgot that you can't loot the room after fighting a monster, but I'll let it go since it was my mistake. I also sent you pms when I should have done this in the first place. D'oh! I treated Capt Ob at the looting the room stage, hence why she was allowed to fight the monster. I was lenient cos she came in late and now she has well and truly caught up...)

_____________________________-

These are the cards *Sly* played in his last go:

Invoke obscure rules:
Go up a level!


Pollymorph potion.

Use during any combat. Turns any one monster into a parrot, which flies away leaving its treasure behind. Usable only once
1300 gp


A monster!
lvl 16 Hippogriff
(will not pursue anyone of lvl3 or below)
Bad stuff: You are stomped and chomped. you drop things as you flee. Each other player may take one treasure card from you (without looking!). Can take from your rucksack or from what you are wearing.
2 levels
4 treasures

Enraged
+5 to level of monster
Play during combat. If the monster is defeated, draw one extra treasure.

He went up a level and obtained 5 treasures!


Sly, in one of his treasures found the Hoard card:

Hoard!
Draw 3 more treasure cards immediately.  They are face down if you drew this card face-down; otherwise they are face up

And had to draw 3 treasure cards, which he has done. We shall continue once Sly has finished levelling up.


----------



## martryn (Oct 8, 2009)

((Damn, that's a lot of treasures.))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 8, 2009)

((yeah now she has to decide which ones to discard. That always gave me a headache.))


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 9, 2009)

“Anita!  Sheila!?  Bloke!?  Mate!” Sly says, communicating with Anita, “I didn’t want to be a bushie and leave you out.  You want my Chainsaw of bloody dismemberment, or Dagger of treachery?” Sly says, equipping the Bad ass bandanna and Swiss army polearm.

+3 bonus
Chainsaw of bloody dismemberment
2hands 
Big
600gp

Dagger of treachery (usable by theif only)
+3 bonus
1 hand
400gp

Bad ass bandanna (usable by humans only)
+3 bonus
Headgear
400gp

Swiss army polearm (usable by human only)
+4 bonus
2 hands
Big
600gp


----------



## Kuno (Oct 9, 2009)

Pocketing his Mate, Anita turns to Sly.  “I thank…”  He begins clamping a hand over his mouth at the deep male voice coming from him.  ‘I forgot…’ she thinks to herself before clearing her throat.  “I thank you kind…um…sir?  But I think my Hammer of kneecapping is just fine.”  With those words Anita bows to Sly and turns to open the door.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 9, 2009)

OK we're good to go! (@ Kuno and capt obvious: you could have sold the two items and gone up a level 1000gp=1level. Oh well )

That was a crazy round, please check the profiles to see if I've kept up.

*Ralph*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Ralph the Muskrat
Lvl: 4
Gender: Male
Race: Half breed
Elf race card (+1 to run away. Goes up 1 lvl for every monster he helps someone kill)
Halfling race card
-1 to run away
you may sell one item each turn for double price (other items are at normal price)


Class: Wizard: Flight spell: you may discard up to 3 cards while running away, each one gives you a +1 bonus to flee
Charm spell: You may discard your entire hand to charm a single Monster instead of fighting it. Discard the monster and take its treasure but don't gain levels. If there are other monsters in the combat, fight them normally.
Super munchkin
You may have 2 class cards and have all advantages and disadvantages of each
Warrior class card
Berserking: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat; each one gives you a +1 bonus
You win ties in combat

Bonus: Hireling (Bob): Hireling
Follows you around and carries things for you. Allows you to carry and use one extra big item. Will not fight for you.

Half breed (ELF) 
You may have 2 race cards ad have all the advantages and disadvantages of each. Or you may have one race and have all its advantages and none of its disadvantages (eg monsters that hate elves will have no bonus against a half elf) lose this card if you lose your race cards

Tuba of charm
+1 to run away
1 hand
Big
300gp
Gentleman's club 
(usable by males only, or sex changed females)
+3 bonus
1 hand
400gp
+1 bonus
Spiky Knees
200gp.




Total lvl: 8


Ralph opens the door to find....

Curse!

Chicken on your Head
-1 to all your die rolls. Any curse or bad stuff that removes your headgear will take the chicken with it

___________________________________

*Anita*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Anita Lone Warrior
Lvl: 2
Gender: female
Race: A Dwarf race card. 
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: A cleric class card
Resurrection: when it is time for you to draw a card face up - basically anytime an item is posted in this thread), you may instead take the top card from the appropriate discard pile. You must then discard one card from your rucksack. (when it's your turn to do so I'll remind you what the top card on the discard pile is)

Turning: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat against an Undead creature (I'll let you know if they are undead) Eac discard gives you a +3 bonus.

Bonus: +3 Mithril Amor (Big, not usable by wizrd, Armor, 600gold)
+4 Hammer of kneecapping (dwarf only) (1 hand 600gp)



Total level: 9


Anita opens the door to find....

A monster!

level 1 
Crabs (pic of a guy itching his ...waist)
Cannot be outrun!
Bad stuff: Discard armor and all items worn below the waist
1 treasure

_____________________________________--

Sly
*Spoiler*: __ 





Level:  2

Sex: Male

Race: Human

Class: You have no class

Bonuses:
Bad ass bandanna (usable by humans only)
+3 bonus
Headgear
400gp

Swiss army polearm (usable by human only)
+4 bonus
2 hands
Big
600gp




Total lvl: 9

Sly opens the door to find....

Curse! lose two cards. 

Choose two cards in your hand. Give one to Anita and one to Dwarf11 (player left and right as it says on the card)

_________________________________________

Dwarf11


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Otter11
Lvl: 3
Gender: Male
Race: A Dwarf race card.
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: A Thief Class card
Backstabbing: You may discard a card to backstab another player (-2 in combat). You may only do this once per victim per combat but if two players are fighting a monster together you may back stab each of them.

Theft: You may discard a card to try to steal a small item carried by another player. Roll a die; 4 or more succeeds. Otherwise you get whacked and lose 1 level.

Bonus:
 +3 pantyhose of giant strength (not usable by warrior, 600gp)


+4 bonus
(usable by warrior only A cheat!
You may have and use any one item that would be otherwise against the rules. Put this card with that item. Discard it when you lose that item.)

Sheild of Ubiquity
1 hand big
600 gp

Horny helmet
+1 bonus (+3 for elves)
Headgear
600gp



Total lvl: 11

Opens the door to find...

A curse!
Change Class
If you have no class now it doesn't effect you. Otherwise go through the discard pile and swap your class with the first class card you see. If there are none then you simply lose your class.

- the first class card is: Nothing. So you discard your thief card.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 9, 2009)

“Ew!  Gross!”  Anita screams looking at the guy scratching.  He is tempted to run away but decides to fight them instead.  Taking his big hammer he swings right where the man is scratching.


((We're new at this!  You didn't say we could sell that stuff.  >.>  ****head...))


----------



## Muk (Oct 10, 2009)

"Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo" dwarf 11 screams as he degrades from thief to a comon dwarf 

He'll still try and loot the room with all the tears in his eyes


----------



## martryn (Oct 10, 2009)

Ralph will take the chicken on his head and be grateful it's not a duck of doom.  

"Squeak!"  He'll now have trouble walking since the chicken weighs almost as much as he does.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 10, 2009)

Sly staggers back, "For the love of bunyip!" He exclaims, granting Dwarf11 Sleep potion, while Anita gets Electric Radioactive Acid potion.

Sleep potion
Play during any combat. +2 to either side. Usable only once
100 gp

Electric Radioactive Acid potion
Use during any combat. +5 to either side. Usable only once
200gp


----------



## martryn (Oct 11, 2009)

Ralph will also try and loot the room.  He'll have trouble since I'm pretty sure that chicken is covering his eyes.  Bob might have gotten the hang of it now so he'll know what's happening and help.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 11, 2009)

((@kuno - I did tell you. It's in the rules. XD. ))

Anita easily dispatches the crabs goes up a level and gains a treasure!

@Capt ob - I'll assume you want to loot the room and will pm you your loot


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2009)

dwarf 11 uses his cleric card and now becomes cleric dwarf 11


----------



## Vergil (Oct 12, 2009)

((I'll wait till this evening and then assume that your items just went in your ruck sack unless otherwise stated))


----------



## martryn (Oct 12, 2009)

Aye, all obtained items go into Bob's pack.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 12, 2009)

Sly equips the theif card, becoming very quiet as he walks, he then opens the door.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 12, 2009)

Anita will use her cleric ability before heading to the door.  Just to see what else is out there.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 13, 2009)

The quest continues!

Ralph opens the door to find:

A monster!

level 1 potted plant!
Elves draw an extra treasure after defeating it
Bad stuff. None escape is automatic
1 treasure.


____________________________

Anita used her cleric ability. top discard was:

Class: A Thief Class card
Backstabbing: You may discard a card to backstab another player (-2 in combat). You may only do this once per victim per combat but if two players are fighting a monster together you may back stab each of them.

Theft: You may discard a card to try to steal a small item carried by another player. Roll a die; 4 or more succeeds. Otherwise you get whacked and lose 1 level.

behind the door was....

A monster!

Level 2 Undead. Mr Bones
If you must flee, you lose 1 level even if you escape
Bad stuff: his bony touch costs you 2 levels
1 treasure.

_____________________

Sly opens the door to find.....

intelligent
+5 to level of monster
Play during combat. If the monster is defeated draw one extra treasure

________________________________

Dwarf 11

A monster!

Level 18 Bullrog
Will not pursue anyone of level 4 or below
Bad stuff: you are flayed to death
2 levels
5 treasures


----------



## martryn (Oct 13, 2009)

Ralph eyes the potted plant, shambles over to it, and eats it.   Since he's an elf he gets another treasure, which is likely buried in the pot, so he'll dig it up after he finishes his meal.  

Bob looks relieved that this room is relatively empty.


----------



## Muk (Oct 14, 2009)

"Sly you wanna help with killing a monster here? I'll hand over 2 treasures."

If Sly helps, Dwarf11 will fight. If not he'll run.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 14, 2009)

Anita tosses the thief card aside and enters the room.  “Bones?”  He looks skeptically at the skeleton then attacks.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 14, 2009)

Sly pockets the intelligent card, then says to Dwarf11, "Ripper!" As somehow he teleports to Dwarf11.  "Let's go!" he then says.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 16, 2009)

Team up! 

Sly (9) and Dwarf11 (11)

vs

Level 18 Bullrog
Will not pursue anyone of level 4 or below
Bad stuff: you are flayed to death
2 levels
5 treasures

won by two levels! (I gave more than enough time for people to sabotage, am kinda disappointed that no-one did )

Dwarf11 goes up 2 levels and gets 3 treasures
Sly gets 2 treasures. 
Since help was involved they go face up:

Bribe GM with food. Go up a level

Whine at the GM. Go up a level. (You can't use this if you are currently the highest level player or tied for highest)

Boots of butt kicking
+2 bonus
Footgear
400gp

Instant wall
Allows automatic escape for one or two characters from any fight. Usable only once

Friendship potion
Play during combat. Discard all monsters in the combat. No treasure is gained. Usable once only

____________________________________

Anita (lvl 10) has well and truly kicked Mr Bones's ass. One could even say he had a bone to pick with him....sorry.

goes up one level and gets his treasure.

_____________________________-

Ralph too has annihilated the plant. It is eaten. 

Goes up one level and gets the treasure!


----------



## martryn (Oct 16, 2009)

((Can we get a quick post of everyone's levels and stats?))


----------



## Vergil (Oct 16, 2009)

(was gonna after folk had equipped themselves. Oh and Kuno, you can only sell things all at once if you want to gain a level - so the total has to be 1000gp. I should have made that clear.)

*Ralph: *

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Ralph the Muskrat
Lvl: 5
Gender: Male
Race: Half breed
Elf race card (+1 to run away. Goes up 1 lvl for every monster he helps someone kill)
Halfling race card
-1 to run away
you may sell one item each turn for double price (other items are at normal price)


Class: Wizard: Flight spell: you may discard up to 3 cards while running away, each one gives you a +1 bonus to flee
Charm spell: You may discard your entire hand to charm a single Monster instead of fighting it. Discard the monster and take its treasure but don't gain levels. If there are other monsters in the combat, fight them normally.
Super munchkin
You may have 2 class cards and have all advantages and disadvantages of each
Warrior class card
Berserking: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat; each one gives you a +1 bonus
You win ties in combat

Bonus: Hireling (Bob): Hireling
Follows you around and carries things for you. Allows you to carry and use one extra big item. Will not fight for you.

Half breed (ELF) 
You may have 2 race cards ad have all the advantages and disadvantages of each. Or you may have one race and have all its advantages and none of its disadvantages (eg monsters that hate elves will have no bonus against a half elf) lose this card if you lose your race cards

Tuba of charm
+1 to run away
1 hand
Big
300gp
Curse!

Chicken on your Head
-1 to all your die rolls. Any curse or bad stuff that removes your headgear will take the chicken with it

Gentleman's club 
(usable by males only, or sex changed females)
+3 bonus
1 hand

400gp
+1 bonus
Spiky Knees
200gp.


Total lvl: 9




*Anita:*
*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Anita Lone Warrior
Lvl: 4
Gender: female
Race: A Dwarf race card. 
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: A cleric class card
Resurrection: when it is time for you to draw a card face up - basically anytime an item is posted in this thread), you may instead take the top card from the appropriate discard pile. You must then discard one card from your rucksack. (when it's your turn to do so I'll remind you what the top card on the discard pile is)

Turning: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat against an Undead creature (I'll let you know if they are undead) Eac discard gives you a +3 bonus.

Bonus: +3 Mithril Amor (Big, not usable by wizrd, Armor, 600gold)
+4 Hammer of kneecapping (dwarf only) (1 hand 600gp)



Total level: 10

*Sly*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Level:  2

Sex: Male
Race: Human
Class: You have no class
Bonuses:
Bad ass bandanna (usable by humans only)
+3 bonus
Headgear
400gp

Swiss army polearm (usable by human only)
+4 bonus
2 hands
Big
600gp

Total lvl: 9




*Otter11*:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Name: Otter11
Lvl: 5
Gender: Male
Race: A Dwarf race card.
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: A cleric class card
Resurrection: when it is time for you to draw a card face up - basically anytime an item is posted in this thread), you may instead take the top card from the appropriate discard pile. You must then discard one card from your rucksack. (when it's your turn to do so I'll remind you what the top card on the discard pile is)

Turning: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat against an Undead creature (I'll let you know if they are undead) Eac discard gives you a +3 bonus.

Bonus:
 +3 pantyhose of giant strength (not usable by warrior, 600gp)


+4 bonus
(usable by warrior only A cheat!
You may have and use any one item that would be otherwise against the rules. Put this card with that item. Discard it when you lose that item.)

Sheild of Ubiquity
1 hand big
600 gp

Horny helmet
+1 bonus (+3 for elves)
Headgear
600gp

Total lvl: 11


----------



## Kuno (Oct 16, 2009)

"I told you I would bone you!!!"  Anita yells at the dead creature.  He will look around the room for anything else of interest and discarding her eleven-foot pole before strutting to the door.


----------



## Muk (Oct 16, 2009)

Otter 11 is waiting for Sly to pick his treasure

He runs around wildly trying to wine the gm with alcohol. (he isn't using the card, since i have to wait for sly to pick his treasure first)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2009)

Sly nods at Otter11, taking Whine at the GM, and Boots of butt kicking.

Boots of butt kicking
+2 bonus
Footgear
400gp


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2009)

Otter11 will bribe the Gm with fish. (using the bribe card to go up a lvl)

the other cards he'll put in his pocket.


----------



## martryn (Oct 19, 2009)

Ralph will use his Duck of Doom on Otter11, payback for all the times otters ate his siblings.


----------



## Muk (Oct 19, 2009)

(what does duck of doom do? )


----------



## Vergil (Oct 21, 2009)

OK so lets get this one back on the road.

Muk: 
Curse!
Duck of doom
you should know better than to pick up a duck in a dungeon. Lose 2 levels

Capt ob - pm'd you


----------



## martryn (Oct 27, 2009)

((Been going on a week now with no activity in this thread.  If we were waiting on someone, I think that someone is temporarily out of the game, and the rest of us shouldn't be penalized for that.))


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2009)

*stares at vergil*


----------



## Vergil (Oct 27, 2009)

((was waiting on a few people to say that they were heading to the door/use their cleric ability/use items but yeah I should've carried on after a day as I said I would - my bad.))

Our heroes, having taken a few days off from adventuring to make use of the excellent facilities there (Spa, massage, sauna) are fully refreshed and ready to go again.

Ralph: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Ralph the Muskrat
Lvl: 5
Gender: Male
Race: Half breed
Elf race card (+1 to run away. Goes up 1 lvl for every monster he helps someone kill)
Halfling race card
-1 to run away
you may sell one item each turn for double price (other items are at normal price)


Class: Wizard: Flight spell: you may discard up to 3 cards while running away, each one gives you a +1 bonus to flee
Charm spell: You may discard your entire hand to charm a single Monster instead of fighting it. Discard the monster and take its treasure but don't gain levels. If there are other monsters in the combat, fight them normally.
Super munchkin
You may have 2 class cards and have all advantages and disadvantages of each
Warrior class card
Berserking: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat; each one gives you a +1 bonus
You win ties in combat

Bonus: Hireling (Bob): Hireling
Follows you around and carries things for you. Allows you to carry and use one extra big item. Will not fight for you.

Half breed (ELF) 
You may have 2 race cards ad have all the advantages and disadvantages of each. Or you may have one race and have all its advantages and none of its disadvantages (eg monsters that hate elves will have no bonus against a half elf) lose this card if you lose your race cards

Tuba of charm
+1 to run away
1 hand
Big
300gp
Curse!

Chicken on your Head
-1 to all your die rolls. Any curse or bad stuff that removes your headgear will take the chicken with it

Gentleman's club 
(usable by males only, or sex changed females)
+3 bonus
1 hand
400gp
+1 bonus
Spiky Knees
200gp.




Total lvl: 9


opens the door to find

A monster! 

Level 8 Gazebo
No-one can help you. You must face the gazebo alone
Bad stuff: lose 3 levels
2 treasures, 1 level

_________________________________________

Anita:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Anita Lone Warrior
Lvl: 4
Gender: female
Race: A Dwarf race card. 
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: A cleric class card
Resurrection: when it is time for you to draw a card face up - basically anytime an item is posted in this thread), you may instead take the top card from the appropriate discard pile. You must then discard one card from your rucksack. (when it's your turn to do so I'll remind you what the top card on the discard pile is)

Turning: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat against an Undead creature (I'll let you know if they are undead) Eac discard gives you a +3 bonus.

Bonus: +3 Mithril Amor (Big, not usable by wizrd, Armor, 600gold)
+4 Hammer of kneecapping (dwarf only) (1 hand 600gp)



Total level: 10

Opens the door to find...

A Race card: Halfling
-1 to run away
you may sell one item each turn for double price (other items are at normal price)


________________________________________

Name: Sly

*Spoiler*: __ 




Level:  2

Sex: Male
Race: Human
Class: You have no class
Bonuses:
Bad ass bandanna (usable by humans only)
+3 bonus
Headgear
400gp

Swiss army polearm (usable by human only)
+4 bonus
2 hands
Big
600gp



Total lvl: 9

Opens the door to find....

Out to Lunch

The monster in this room is on a break. Play this card during any combat. The player facing the monster (s) discards them all and draws 2 Treasue cards immediately

______________________________________-

Otter11:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Otter11
Lvl: 4
Gender: Male
Race: A Dwarf race card.
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: A cleric class card
Resurrection: when it is time for you to draw a card face up - basically anytime an item is posted in this thread), you may instead take the top card from the appropriate discard pile. You must then discard one card from your rucksack. (when it's your turn to do so I'll remind you what the top card on the discard pile is)

Turning: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat against an Undead creature (I'll let you know if they are undead) Eac discard gives you a +3 bonus.

Bonus:
 +3 pantyhose of giant strength (not usable by warrior, 600gp)


+4 bonus
(usable by warrior only A cheat!
You may have and use any one item that would be otherwise against the rules. Put this card with that item. Discard it when you lose that item.)

Sheild of Ubiquity
1 hand big
600 gp

Horny helmet
+1 bonus (+3 for elves)
Headgear
600gp



Total lvl: 10

Opens the door to find....

A Curse! Lose the headgear you are wearing!


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2009)

(shouldn't i be lvl 6? I went up 2 levels against the monster and then bribed you with fish for another level, that's 3 levels. then i lost 2 levels with duck of doom)


"Muhahahaha," Otter 11 laughs as he hears Raph is facing a 
gazebo.

"Steal a level!" Otter 11 plays his steal a level card against Raph.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 27, 2009)

((Nah - you were on lvl 3 before fighting the Bullrog and you went up a net of 1 level - hence level 4. Also could you copy and paste the card down exactly, so others know what the card does exactly? This one is fairly obvious but it goes for all layers - thanks ))

Steal a level:
Pick any player to steal a level from. You go up one. He goes down one


----------



## martryn (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh shit, a Gazebo?  What color is it?


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2009)

(I stole a level from raph (martyrn), didn't i say so in my post?)


----------



## Vergil (Oct 27, 2009)

lol - white

(Yes but if you copy that card down, there are certain...things that could be debated. For instance, is it a curse? In which case you could use a certain card and so on. In this case it's obvious but it would still be open to interpretation if it was a curse or not. copying the card would make it easier - btw it's not a curse )


----------



## martryn (Oct 27, 2009)

How far away is it?


----------



## Muk (Oct 27, 2009)

"I otter 11 bestow up on you, Raph, the honoray class of Paladin," Otter says over his communication device.


----------



## martryn (Oct 27, 2009)

Paladin?  Awesome!  

I use my Gentleman's Club to detect whether the gazebo is good.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 27, 2009)

Sly looks at the card, looks around the room, snatching the card as he presses himself against the wall.  "Bloke, mate, how're they getting so far ahead?  C'mon..." he says, playing the Whine to the GM card.  Then uses the Potion of general studiness.  Then he equips the boots of butt kicking.  Then he searches the room. In search of Stuffs.

Potion of general studliness
Go up a level

Whine at the GM. Go up a level. (You can't use this if you are currently the highest level player or tied for highest)

Boots of butt kicking
+2 bonus
Footgear
400gp


----------



## Vergil (Oct 27, 2009)

@Martyn. It's about 50 yards away and its not good. It's a Gazebo


----------



## Kuno (Oct 27, 2009)

Anita looks up at hearing about the gazebo.  “Gazebo?  I love gazebos!!!”  She then throws his mate card at Ralph.  He then pockets her halfling card before looking to loot the room.

Mate
Another monster appears, of the same level and with all the same bonuses. If the monsters are defeated, draw treasure for each and go up levels for each. If player flees, he is at -1 to run away.


----------



## martryn (Oct 27, 2009)

Another one?  

I call out to it.  "Squeak!"

I put down my club and pull out my Freezing Explosive potion.  Does it respond in any way?  

I throw my Freezing Explosive potion (Use during any combat +3 to either side. Usable only once).  What happened?  Wasn't it wounded?  Not enough to beat it?  But that was a +3 potion!  

I'll discard my Thief class card to give myself a +1 Warrior boost to combat.  And then discard my Wishing Ring to charm one Gazebo into becoming a... gazebo.  Like, a normal one.  

Then I'll bash the other one to the ground and collect my four treasures and one level.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 28, 2009)

Ralph gains one level and gets 4 treasures, after a long and arduous battle with the two Gazebos, which stood perfectly still throughout it. Part of the structure was very cold thanks to the freezing potion. Eventually he manages to "defeat" the Gazebos. Bob looks confused. He hurt himself in the confusion.

Loot for everyone else will be pm'd. (I'm assuming that Muk wants to loot)


----------



## martryn (Oct 28, 2009)

Ralph will scold Bob ("Chirpity!") for being an idiot, and then make Bob pocket his items.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2009)

What's everyone doing with their stuff?


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2009)

Otter11 is ready for the next door.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 30, 2009)

Same as Sly, he pocketed the loot.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 30, 2009)

Anita will toss the dwarf card, use her cleric ability, then head for the door!!!


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2009)

OK well then:

Ralph:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Ralph the Muskrat
Lvl: 5
Gender: Male
Race: Half breed
Elf race card (+1 to run away. Goes up 1 lvl for every monster he helps someone kill)
Halfling race card
-1 to run away
you may sell one item each turn for double price (other items are at normal price)


Class: Wizard: Flight spell: you may discard up to 3 cards while running away, each one gives you a +1 bonus to flee
Charm spell: You may discard your entire hand to charm a single Monster instead of fighting it. Discard the monster and take its treasure but don't gain levels. If there are other monsters in the combat, fight them normally.
Super munchkin
You may have 2 class cards and have all advantages and disadvantages of each
Warrior class card
Berserking: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat; each one gives you a +1 bonus
You win ties in combat

Bonus: Hireling (Bob): Hireling
Follows you around and carries things for you. Allows you to carry and use one extra big item. Will not fight for you.

Half breed (ELF) 
You may have 2 race cards ad have all the advantages and disadvantages of each. Or you may have one race and have all its advantages and none of its disadvantages (eg monsters that hate elves will have no bonus against a half elf) lose this card if you lose your race cards

Tuba of charm
+1 to run away
1 hand
Big
300gp
Curse!

Chicken on your Head
-1 to all your die rolls. Any curse or bad stuff that removes your headgear will take the chicken with it

Gentleman's club 
(usable by males only, or sex changed females)
+3 bonus
1 hand
400gp
+1 bonus
Spiky Knees
200gp.





Total lvl: 9

opens the door to find.

Halfling race card
-1 to run away
you may sell one item each turn for double price (other items are at normal price)

____________________________________

Anita:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Anita Lone Warrior
Lvl: 4
Gender: female
Race: A Dwarf race card. 
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: A cleric class card
Resurrection: when it is time for you to draw a card face up - basically anytime an item is posted in this thread), you may instead take the top card from the appropriate discard pile. You must then discard one card from your rucksack. (when it's your turn to do so I'll remind you what the top card on the discard pile is)

Turning: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat against an Undead creature (I'll let you know if they are undead) Eac discard gives you a +3 bonus.

Bonus: +3 Mithril Amor (Big, not usable by wizrd, Armor, 600gold)
+4 Hammer of kneecapping (dwarf only) (1 hand 600gp)



Total level: 10


Anita will use the cleric ability.

The top discard was the dwarf race card

or


A monster!
Level 4 
Leperchaun
(He's gross! +5 against elves)
Bad stuff: He takes 2 items (equipped) from you - one chosen by the player on either side of you (in this case Sly and Ralph)
2 treasures.

_______________________________

Sly


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Sly

Level:  4

Sex: Male
Race: Human
Class: 
 A Thief Class card
Backstabbing: You may discard a card to backstab another player (-2 in combat). You may only do this once per victim per combat but if two players are fighting a monster together you may back stab each of them.

Theft: You may discard a card to try to steal a small item carried by another player. Roll a die; 4 or more succeeds. Otherwise you get whacked and lose 1 level.

Bonuses:
Bad ass bandanna (usable by humans only)
+3 bonus
Headgear
400gp

Swiss army polearm (usable by human only)
+4 bonus
2 hands
Big
600gp

Boots of butt kicking
+2 bonus
Footgear
400gp




Total lvl: 13


Opens the door to find


A monster!
level 10 Floating nose
If you do not want to fight the floating nose you can bribe it with an item worth at least 200gp and it will let you go.
Bad stuff: it can sniff you out anywhere. If you lose you cannot flee, nothing will help you. Lose 3 levels
3 treasures

______________________________

Dwarf cleric 11:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Lvl: 5
Gender: Male
Race: A Dwarf race card.
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: A cleric class card
Resurrection: when it is time for you to draw a card face up - basically anytime an item is posted in this thread), you may instead take the top card from the appropriate discard pile. You must then discard one card from your rucksack. (when it's your turn to do so I'll remind you what the top card on the discard pile is)

Turning: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat against an Undead creature (I'll let you know if they are undead) Eac discard gives you a +3 bonus.

Bonus:
 +3 pantyhose of giant strength (not usable by warrior, 600gp)


+4 bonus
(usable by warrior only A cheat!
You may have and use any one item that would be otherwise against the rules. Put this card with that item. Discard it when you lose that item.)

Sheild of Ubiquity
1 hand big
600 gp




Total lvl: 8


Opens the door to find:

Divine intervention

Regardless of who drew this card or how, all clerics immediately go up 1 level. If this ends the game the winner is entitled to mock the other players mercilessly


----------



## martryn (Oct 31, 2009)

((I'm level 6....  see your post where I fought the Gazebo.))

I will sell my Wishing Ring for 1,000 GP and go up a level, to level 7, and I will then loot the room, since I'm already a halfling...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 2, 2009)

"Aye...Anita, mate, you oughta help me fight the nose.  Will ya?" Sly says, staring at the nose that just sneezed on him disgustingly, wiping off a greenish slimy substance.


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2009)

Dwarf 11 will use his divine intervention card and then play

Level 4 Snails on speed
(-2 to run away)
Bad stff: They steal your treasure. Roll a die and lose that many items you have equipped, or items in your rucksack - your choice
2 treasure

and kill the snails


----------



## Kuno (Nov 2, 2009)

With her hammer of kneecapping pointed at the leprechaun Anita sweat dropped.  “I have my own problems…” He mumbled thinking for a second.  “I GOTCHA PAL!” he yells toward Sly pulling out his potion of halitosis and sending it toward Sly.  Then he looks back toward the Leprechaun.  “Now lets see who has the lucky charms!”

Potion of Halitosis
Use During any combat. +2 to either side, or instantly kills Floating Nose
Usable only once


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2009)

@mart - ok I edited my doc, must've forgotten.

will update tonight with treasures and the like


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2009)

oh btw - both kuno and Muk go up a level due to divine intervention. Things are getting interesting now.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2009)

ok so all combats were won. 

since Anita helped Sly the treasures get turned face up:


+1 bonus
Slimy armor
200gp


+1 bonus
Helm of courage
headgear
200gp

Cotion of Ponfusion
Use during any combat +3 to either side. Usable only once
100gp

@Kuno - choose the treasure you want and then you can keep it or swap it/them (depending on how you two decide to split the treasures) - I'll then post up the cleric ability for it/them. And for Sly's battle only Sly goes up a level.

For Muk and Mart - I'll pm yout treasures/loot just now. equip and then we'll move on


----------



## martryn (Nov 3, 2009)

Ralph pockets his new card and heads for the door.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2009)

(Does super munchkin allow for half races?

If so I'll play the super munchkin card and use the elf card.

If not: )

Otter 11 is ready for the next door.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 3, 2009)

@muk: super munchkin is only for classes I'm afraid - you need the half breed card for races. Also you have 7 items in your rucksack so you'll need to get rid of one. 

I'll update the new stats once everyone is ready. Can't wait for the level 9 madness. We'll see if this version of the game holds up then...


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2009)

Selling the elf card then.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 4, 2009)

Anita will take the:
Cotion of Ponfusion
Use during any combat +3 to either side. Usable only once
100gp

After tha she will look around, use his cleric ability, then head for the door.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2009)

Otter will use his cleric ability and is ready for the next room


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 5, 2009)

Sly takes the other two cards after thanking Anita.  He then searches the room.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2009)

sorry for not posting - was away for a while and just got back. Will post up your new stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 11, 2009)

Right!

Ralph


*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: Ralph the Muskrat
Lvl: 7
Gender: Male
Race: Half breed
Elf race card (+1 to run away. Goes up 1 lvl for every monster he helps someone kill)
Halfling race card
-1 to run away
you may sell one item each turn for double price (other items are at normal price)


Class: Wizard: Flight spell: you may discard up to 3 cards while running away, each one gives you a +1 bonus to flee
Charm spell: You may discard your entire hand to charm a single Monster instead of fighting it. Discard the monster and take its treasure but don't gain levels. If there are other monsters in the combat, fight them normally.
Super munchkin
You may have 2 class cards and have all advantages and disadvantages of each
Warrior class card
Berserking: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat; each one gives you a +1 bonus
You win ties in combat

Bonus: Hireling (Bob): Hireling
Follows you around and carries things for you. Allows you to carry and use one extra big item. Will not fight for you.

Half breed (ELF) 
You may have 2 race cards ad have all the advantages and disadvantages of each. Or you may have one race and have all its advantages and none of its disadvantages (eg monsters that hate elves will have no bonus against a half elf) lose this card if you lose your race cards

Tuba of charm
+1 to run away
1 hand
Big
300gp
Curse!

Chicken on your Head
-1 to all your die rolls. Any curse or bad stuff that removes your headgear will take the chicken with it

Gentleman's club 
(usable by males only, or sex changed females)
+3 bonus
1 hand
400gp
+1 bonus
Spiky Knees
200gp.


Total lvl: 11




Ralph opens the door to find a monster!

level 1 lame goblin
+1 to run away
Bad stuff: he whacks you with his crutch. Lose 1 level
1 treasure

_______________________

Anita:
*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Anita Lone Warrior
Lvl: 6
Gender: female
Race: A Dwarf race card. 
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: A cleric class card
Resurrection: when it is time for you to draw a card face up - basically anytime an item is posted in this thread), you may instead take the top card from the appropriate discard pile. You must then discard one card from your rucksack. (when it's your turn to do so I'll remind you what the top card on the discard pile is)

Turning: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat against an Undead creature (I'll let you know if they are undead) Eac discard gives you a +3 bonus.

Bonus: +3 Mithril Amor (Big, not usable by wizrd, Armor, 600gold)
+4 Hammer of kneecapping (dwarf only) (1 hand 600gp)
Total level: 12




Opens the door to find a monster! (sort of)

Level 6 Laawyers
Will not attack a theif (professional courtesy) A thief may instead discard two treasures and draw two new ones face down.
Bad stuff: He hits you with an injunction. Let each other player draw one card from your hand, starting with the player on your left. Discard any remainder
2 treasures

or

A Truly obnoxious curse!
Lose the item that gives you the biggest bonus 


________________________________

Sly:
*Spoiler*: __ 





Name: Sly

Level:  5

Sex: Male
Race: Human
Class: 
 A Thief Class card
Backstabbing: You may discard a card to backstab another player (-2 in combat). You may only do this once per victim per combat but if two players are fighting a monster together you may back stab each of them.

Theft: You may discard a card to try to steal a small item carried by another player. Roll a die; 4 or more succeeds. Otherwise you get whacked and lose 1 level.

Bonuses:
Bad ass bandanna (usable by humans only)
+3 bonus
Headgear
400gp

Swiss army polearm (usable by human only)
+4 bonus
2 hands
Big
600gp

Boots of butt kicking
+2 bonus
Footgear
400gp

Total lvl: 14




Opens the door to find..


Wandering Monster: 
Play this card, with a monster from your hand when someone (including you) is in combat. Your monster joins the one already fighting – add their level. If the character(s) must flee, resolve the run away attempts separately, in the order the victim chooses
__________________________

Otter11

*Spoiler*: __ 




Name: Otter11
Lvl: 7
Gender: Male
Race: A Dwarf race card.
(Dwarf: you can carry any number of Big item. You can have 6 items in your rucksack).
Class: A cleric class card
Resurrection: when it is time for you to draw a card face up - basically anytime an item is posted in this thread), you may instead take the top card from the appropriate discard pile. You must then discard one card from your rucksack. (when it's your turn to do so I'll remind you what the top card on the discard pile is)

Turning: You may discard up to 3 cards in combat against an Undead creature (I'll let you know if they are undead) Eac discard gives you a +3 bonus.

Bonus:
 +3 pantyhose of giant strength (not usable by warrior, 600gp)


+4 bonus
(usable by warrior only A cheat!
You may have and use any one item that would be otherwise against the rules. Put this card with that item. Discard it when you lose that item.)

Sheild of Ubiquity
1 hand big
600 gp


Total lvl: 14




opens the door to find...

level12 Bigfoot
+3 against dwarves and halflings
Badstuff: stomps you flat and eats your hat. Lose the headgear you were wearing.

or

Humonguous
+10 to level of monster
Play during combat. If the monster is defeated draw 2 extra treasures


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2009)

Otter 11 will use his friendship potion on Bigfoot


----------



## martryn (Nov 11, 2009)

Ralph will beat the goblin over the head and take it's treasure.  Nothing to write home about, just an obstacle in the way of his pursuit of cake.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 18, 2009)

Anita will toss the Cotion of Ponfusion to be on the safe side and charge forward with his hammer of kneecapping.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 18, 2009)

Sly picks up the Wandering Monster, stalking into the room he begins to loot it.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 20, 2009)

((I'll resume once everyone has checked in sometime next week - my dads away on hols so I gotta run the restaurant. Fun. Anyways I can post in other places because I can do so on my phone but I need the cards infront of me for this, so won't get time for a bit - like I said probabl;y next week. Sorry about the delayed update))


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2009)

After a nice winter break The Cake master strolls back in to see the 4 cake seekers angrily waiting for him. He holds up a hand in apology and gives everyone an extra treasure for their patience. ((also the cards got messed up after my mum tripped over the box and then got angry with it - I managed to go through and pick out the recent dungeon cards so you won't fight them again - but we were close to a deck reset anyways for both dungeon card and treasure cards so it won't make too much difference. Apologies for being crap.))

*Ralph *goes up a level and gains a treasure from his fights against the evil lame goblin.

*Anita* gains a level and 2 treasures for a succesful fight against the even more evil lawyers!

*Sly *will receive some loot

*Otter11 *has a new buddy in a bigfoot but doesn't get anything

Pms sent!


----------



## martryn (Dec 18, 2009)

Ralph will drink his Potion of General Sturdiness, thereby going up a level, and then sell his new Chainsaw of Bloody Dismemberment for 1200 GP and go up a second level.  He'll sit at level 10 and wait until he can kill a monster and win the game (erm... eat the cake).


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2009)

it's 1st to 10, so you can only sell up to lvl9. So you'll have to decide to either use the potion or sell the chainsaw, the other discard(s) goes to the lowest lvl character which is Sly (capt ob)


----------



## Muk (Dec 18, 2009)

Otter11 will sit on his big foot and order it to run around in circles


----------



## martryn (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll use the potion.  No need to sell a perfectly good chainsaw.  

I'll pass along a Halfling Race Card to Sly.  Maybe he'll want to be halfling pals.


----------



## Kuno (Dec 18, 2009)

After thumbing her nose at the cake master, Anita eagerly goes through his treasures.   Trying to put everything in his pack he stumbles back at the sheer weight and falls on her, oh so nice derrière.  Grumpily he pulls a few things out.  He decides to sell her Dagger of treachery (400gp) and his Bow with Ribbons (800gp) since she can’t use them anyway.  

Then after contemplating for a moment he grins evilly and pulls out one last item.  Anita then laughs manically before using Steal a Level on Ralph.  After that she will run around doing the happy dance.  Don’t worry.  She only tripped twice.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Dec 18, 2009)

Sly sits back, selling the Drooling Slime, Wandering Monster, Slimy Armor, and Helm of Courage, not accepting the Halfling race card, "Thanks mate, but no thanks."

+1 bonus
Slimy armor
200gp

Wandering Monster: 
Play this card, with a monster from your hand when someone (including you) is in combat. Your monster joins the one already fighting – add their level. If the character(s) must flee, resolve the run away attempts separately, in the order the victim chooses

+1 bonus
Helm of courage
headgear
200gp

level 1 Drooling slime
(Yucky slime! +4 against elves)
Bad stuff: Lose the footgear you are wearing. Lose 1 level if you have no footgear
1 treasure


----------



## martryn (Dec 18, 2009)

If I'm going to have a level stolen from me anyways, now I will sell my Chainsaw so I can stay level 9.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 18, 2009)

lol - ok. kuno and mart are one battle away from the cake!


----------



## Vergil (Dec 21, 2009)

Otter11 opens the door to find:

Level 6
Pukachu
(gain an extra level if you defeat it without help or bonuses.)
Bad stuff: projectile vomitting attack! Discard your whole hand (empty your rucksack)
2 treasures

__________________________

Sly opens the door to find:

level 16 (undead)
Wight Brothers
Will not pursue anyone of lvl3 or below. Characters of higher levels lose 2 levels, even if they escape.
Bad stuff: you are reduced to level 1
2levels, 4 treasures

__________________________

Anita opens the door to find:

Level 6 Platycore
Resists magic +6 against wizards
Bad stuff: Either discard your whole hand or lose 2 levels
2 treasures

_________________________

Ralph opens the door to find:

Level 12
Tongue demon
A creature from Hell. +4 against clerics. You must discard one item (your choice) *Before* combat (an item is something that has a name, a power, a size and a value in gp)
Bad stuff: A really disgusting kiss costs 2 levels (3 for elves)
3 treasures.

________________________________

since all 4 of you are in combat, you will have to decide on how to use your potions etc. your total level is not affected between each battle but the usable only once items are - usable only once.

there may be a winner (maybe 2!!)


----------



## Kuno (Dec 21, 2009)

Seeing the Platycore, Anita raises her Hammer of Kneecapping and begins to rush forward screaming.  “AAAAHHHHHH-” She begins then stops completely half way through.  Quickly she throws stuff at Ralph:

Wandering Monster: 
Play this card, with a monster from your hand when someone (including you) is in combat. Your monster joins the one already fighting – add their level. If the character(s) must flee, resolve the run away attempts separately, in the order the victim chooses

Monster
level 8 
face sucker (it's gross +6 against elves)
Bad stuff: when it sucks your face off your headgear goes with it. Discard all headgear worn and lose 1 level
2 treasure.

After throwing the Wandering Monster at Ralph he picks up where she left off.  “HHHHHHHHH!!!” while attacking the Platycore.


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2009)

((not sure if i am using this correctly))

Otter 11 will use:

Nasty tasting sports drink
Use during any combat +2 to either side Usable only once
200gp

on Anita's monster.

And then fight his monster with a scream only Otters can make.


----------



## martryn (Dec 22, 2009)

Ralph will quickly toss an invisibility potion at the Tongue Demon to keep it busy.  He sees the cake in the next room, and glances over to see a hairy dwarf struggling to reach it at the same time!  Oh noes!

Distracted, Ralph fails to notice the Facesucker until it's on his cute little face, getting his fur all wet with saliva.  The Tongue Demon, having finished the invisibility potion (and now being invisible) is also licking Ralph.  

Unfortunately, though, Ralph grew up as a Muskrat, and his mother licked him all the time.  The two monsters licking the hell out of his and covering him with saliva relaxes Ralph, and he sorta falls into a trance.  Casually he throws his flaming poison potion over at Anita (the dwarf, giving the Platycore +3 in combat).  He'll cover himself with his flash of glue (sticky situations call for sticky measures, and he'll discard it to give himself a +1 in combat from being a Warrior).  Then he'll toss the rest of his hand (a Wizard class card) to charm the Tongue Demon into gently caressing instead of violent licking. 

All this sweet saliva action on his fur reminds him of home, and Ralph decides he doesn't want to be an elf anymore.  He's a Muskrat, damnit!  So he'll drop his elf card. 

Ralph will now eat the Facesucker off his own face and go eat his cake, sharing if he has to (but not with Bob, who has orders to play the Tuba and shut the fuck up).


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 5, 2010)

"Right mate." Sly says, tossing Unspeakably awful indescribable horror at Ralph, then using Intelligent.  He will then backstab Ralph by discarding Mutilate the bodies.  He then will use Out to Lunch to deal with his own opponent.

level 14
Unspeakably awful indescribable horror
(+4 against warriors)
Bad stuff: unspeakably awful death for anyone but a wizard. A wizard merely loses his powers - discard your wizard class
4 treasures

intelligent
+5 to level of monster
Play during combat. If the monster is defeated draw one extra treasure

Mutilate the bodies: 
This card can only be played after combat, but it does not have to be your combat. Go up a level

Out to Lunch

The monster in this room is on a break. Play this card during any combat. The player facing the monster (s) discards them all and draws 2 Treasue cards immediately


----------



## Vergil (Jan 5, 2010)

Unfortunately you can't use the lvl 14 monster on ralph without the wandering monster card. The other stuff is fine. Am on my phone so can't check the level, will do when I get home


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 5, 2010)

Okay Vergil


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2010)

Hm - Mart, I think Capt Ob may have done one over you if I'm correct.

your total lvl is 13 (winning ties)

The face sucker (8) became intelligent (+5) and you got backstabbed (-2)

meaning you = 11 (with ties) vs 13


----------



## martryn (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I think that's the case.  I'm so glad we allowed him to enter the game late to dick me over.


----------



## Vergil (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done Kuno you won the cake! It is not a lie 

Thanks to all for playing. Twas a great laugh indeed

Stay tuned for Star Munchkin! eventually..


----------



## Kuno (Jan 10, 2010)

"THE CAKE WASN'T A LIE!!!!"


----------

